# Trex decking



## LL1

The Trex decking molds terribly. Attached is e-mail I sent to Trex.

Dear Sir or Madame: 

Attached are 2 pictures of our Trex decking that we had built in June, 2005. We spent over $4000 on materials, plus the cost of the labor to build our Trex decking, so that we would have "the finest product around". We were led to believe that the product would be maintenance free. We are extremely disenchanted with your product. We will be happy to share these pictures with all of the potential Trex customers of Home Depot and Lowe's. 

In April, 2007, we spent approximately $40 on products sold by Home Depot that you recommended to clean the Trex decking. We spent several hours and cleaned up the deck. The deck looked great for 2-3 weeks. Now you can see the pictures that I took this morning, 7/13/07. Just 3 months later, you can see how horrible this deck looks.

We just wish we would have saved all kinds of money and built a regular treated cedar deck--it certainly would not have looked nearly as despicable as the Trex decking with the 25 year limited lifetime warranty.

I have 2 requests for the Trex company:

1) Please replace our deck, at no cost to us for materials and labor, with a product that does not look despicable like the Trex decking.

2) Please forward this e-mail to all officers, including the CEO, as well as the Board of Directors of the Trex company. The officers and the Board of Directors need to know the inferior quality of their product.

Thank you!



Their response was basically "too bad". We strongly recommend that you do not buy Trex.


----------



## Jeekinz

It sounds like you have a moisture issue. How is the deck built? What's underneath it? How far above ground is it? Does it get any sunlight?

Pick up a couple gallons of Clorox Outdoors to clean it.


----------



## slickshift

*Yup...Compsites Mold and Mildew*

As it's a first post, I removed this thread...at first
No offense to the poster, but it looks like someone who joined just to gripe and spread their unhappiness on their war against Trex
That's not what this forum is for

But then...I thought maybe it's time for some education....
That _is_ what this forum is for

I'm not trying to call out anyone specifically, I'm sure the OP isn't the only one to feel that way

But now might be a good time to post up some things about composites

Hey, I know composites mold and mildew just as bad as wood
(if not worse as it's usually not sealed/painted/stained)
Trex and Azek lit. _never says it won't_ mildew
(can't say the same for salesmen or consumer assumptions)
They are both (and most composites are) _made of wood_
Yes there's plastic in there too, but there is plenty of wood

I've been getting calls for composite mold for a few years now
The cut ends of the boards especially

Mold/Mildew need three things, warmth, food, water
That's it
Plenty of food in composites still, and most people don't paint/stain/protect them (which helps)
Bushes, trees, plants, all deposit food on the decks
Sunlight doesn't kill it BTW, well...it can...but mostly it makes it dormant not dead

I would bet this deck is constantly soggy/damp and/or surrounded by bushes and trees and that's the problem, not the Trex

Trex and other quality composites are NOT mold magnets
However, there are some high m/m situations in which they will not resist nearly as well as painted/stained/sealed wood

Also:
A warranty is for manufacturers defects, as any manufactured product can come out of the factory with defects of/during manufacturing

There is no such thing as a maintenance-free deck
They still need to be washed/cleaned...and even stained for better protection
If it's damp or in a high mold/mildew environment, JOMAXed every once in a while too

Trex (or any manufacturer) has no control over the environment their product is used in, therefore can't warranty against mold/mildew

The Trex product purchased from Home Depot, is not the same product sold at the lumber yard
Like most everything else at that store, it is a "de-spec'd" product
Made cheaper so the Depot can charge less
So it is inferior to the Trex sold at lumberyards


----------



## bigchaz

If their marketing wasnt so dang good maybe more people would realize that a properly stained deck will always be better than fake wood


----------



## jiggyjack

I hate to say it but manufacturers RARELY cover their product. It is always someone else's fault that the product falls below expectations.

New products are especially susceptible to this, Hardi Board, Trex blah blah blah. 

The thing that you will see most is that they decree a way to install their product and if you do not follow it note for note then they Will not cover you. Yet the description for install is usually ridiculous and causes the installer hundreds of hours if they follow the directions. So they short cut. Then who is to blame?

The installlers. you will have better luck going after them.


----------



## TC1

*Your kidding right*

The Trex product purchased from Home Depot, is not the same product sold at the lumber yard
Like most everything else at that store, it is a "de-spec'd" product
Made cheaper so the Depot can charge less
So it is inferior to the Trex sold at lumberyards[/quote]


I purchased my Trex Brasilla from a lumber yard......hmmmmmmm


----------



## slickshift

No, I'm not kidding


----------



## mrsmac

*Trex decking unsatisfactory*

It sounds as if we have a similar problem - We installed a Winchester grey Trex deck in April 2006.

Last summer it had weathered to several different shades of grey, the large panels we had installed to cover the ends of the boards had warped to such an extent the the screws sheared off in one place and the warped board dislodged a piece of downpipe in another. We are talking warping of at least an inch.

The ends of about half the boards have split from the screws to the end, and we have black spots all over the surface - though not always on adjoining boards - very strange.

It is also unbearable to walk on in bare feet in the sun.

We started a claim under the warranty last October. Eventually, they sent an independent evaluator out to look at the deck about 3 weeks ago. Of course, he could not comment.

Today, we received a letter denying any liabilty. Thye referred to the photos we sent them last year, telling us that they could see (from the photos) that the screws were closer to the ends of the boards than the recommended on inch. We have measured them all - they are all at one inch.

They made no reference to the report, and did not address any of the other issues we cited in our complaint.

I have not replied to them yet. I have read posts about Trex in the carpentry seciton of the website as well as the construction section, so I know there are many other dissatisfied customers out there. How many does it take to get Trex to admit there is a problem with their product. I had an email from a class action attorney in NY looking for people withTrex problems - did you hear from him too? 
_Last edited by mrsmac : 04-23-2008 at 09:18 PM. _


----------



## dgbehrends

slickshift said:


> The Trex product purchased from Home Depot, is not the same product sold at the lumber yard
> Like most everything else at that store, it is a "de-spec'd" product
> Made cheaper so the Depot can charge less
> So it is inferior to the Trex sold at lumberyards


Hello,
I'm a homeowner who is considering using Trex for my deck and would like to know why you think Home Depot sells an inferior version of Trex. Essentially, my question is, What is your source for this information? 

If this de-spec'd/cheaper version of Trex exists couldn't any lumber yard also decide to sell it? 

Could you elaborate a little more on what your definition of "de-spec'd" is? Thanks.

D


----------



## slickshift

dgbehrends said:


> Hello,
> I'm a homeowner who is considering using Trex for my deck and would like to know why you think Home Depot sells an inferior version of Trex. Essentially, my question is, What is your source for this information?
> 
> If this de-spec'd/cheaper version of Trex exists couldn't any lumber yard also decide to sell it?
> 
> Could you elaborate a little more on what your definition of "de-spec'd" is? Thanks.
> 
> D


Home Depot Mngmt and Home Depot suppliers are my source
A little digging and detective work... inspection of the products offered
(but you do need to know what to look for)
It's not a secret, it's just not something they really want you to know
HD would prefer you to think it's simply "volume" for the lower prices
As would the HD consumers

Usually a real lumberyard would refuse to carry an HD spec'd product...even if they could
Usually the supplier agreement states the supplier can not offer it to others
(An HD Exclusive)

As for elaborating on HD's carrying despec'd products, using the search button with a few keywords and my username will produce the results you are looking for

_From some threads around this forum:_



slickshift said:


> Lets say Porter-Cable has a framing saw, you see it in your local tool shop for...say $189
> It's quiet, light, strong, and has a great blade
> You shop around a bit and see it in HD for less
> It's only $159...what a bargain!
> 
> Hold on there partner, here's what happened
> HD brass saw the P/C saw and said great, we want to carry that, but we want to charge less than $189
> P/C says we can't lower our price to you, it's a great price
> 
> Now comes the CPV
> Customer Perceived Value
> 
> Big Box says well, our average customer won't see the value (extra $) of that magnesium guide...can you make it steel?
> Our avg. cust won't perceive the value of those fancy motor bushings, or that fancy blade
> Make your saw for us to these new specs and we'll carry your saw
> And we'll sell it for $159
> 
> If P/C says no, then Big Box won't carry a P/C framing saw
> 
> Voila, Home Despot has a de-spec'd P/C saw that looks like the one at the local tool shop





slickshift said:


> The irony is the local tool shop would charge $139 if they carried it
> But they won't carry it, as it's not up the their standards





slickshift said:


> The de-spec'ing of tools I mentioned above extends to hardware, sundries, paint, all materials
> Volume sounds like the simple answer as to why HD is cheaper
> But it's not really all that simple
> Any 2, 3, or even 10 percent discount that HD would get is swallowed up by the problems associated with huge volumes and low-payed employees
> Warehouse and floor damage, returns, lost, stolen...it just goes on...
> They simply cannot keep damage/loss down like a store or small chain can
> 
> The product, materials, service, must be cheaper from the manufacturer
> It must be de-spec'd
> If that means cheesing out on QC then that's the way to do it
> 
> If that means putting 6 oz. of BIN in the 10 oz. spray can so it looks like the same one in your local paint store, than that's the way to do it
> It says 6 oz on it, there's no lying involved...technically
> 
> Manufactured exclusively for HD is not a good thing





slickshift said:


> And yet some consumers still think "volume" alone can explain a 20% reduction in the retail price
> (rather than the 2-4% that is the more common actual discount from the manufacturer)
> Unfortunately the retailers that do this don't mind that perception and don't try and educate consumers about it





slickshift said:


> HD is not able to lower consumer costs simply through "volume" alone
> By the volume of products they sell to consumers, they are able to demand different (cheaper) specs than other retailers
> It's what is called "Customer Perceived Value" or CPV
> 
> Right now W*M and HD sell most of the lawnmowers in the U.S.
> The Honda engines in those riding mowers are NOT the Honda engines in your landscaper's/groundskeeper's mowers that those guys and girls swear by
> They are cheapos with a Honda badge because Honda wanted a piece of the pie
> 
> Those John Deere's are not the same JD's that are down at the local power equipment dealer
> Not by a long shot
> 
> HD/W*M feels the average HD/W*M lawnmower customer doesn't perceive the value of the little pieces that make a great JD
> They just want the name JD and they want it as cheap as possible





slickshift said:


> I'm a capitalist, and can respect the corporation for what it has accomplished in a capitalistic sense
> They are truly a marketing...and pricing.... genius
> 
> However, their huge focus on CPV has destroyed quality expectations
> CPV is the de-specing of product to lower price
> (it's a common focus in companies like W*M and HD)
> 
> 
> Now, it's not that HD doesn't have it's uses
> But just go in with your eyes WIDE open
> 
> Now, after all that, you'd think I wouldn't set foot in there
> Well, I will probably be going this afternoon
> But it's for batteries and a piece of 2" thick foam insulation
> Which, with my luck, they'll be out of
> 
> Again, they have their uses
> But just don't think for one second that the quality of the tools you see there is the same as your local tool store, hardware store, or tool specialty chain
> Don't think for one moment the lumber you find there is even close to the quality of the lumber at your local lumberyard
> 
> And for the love of God, don't ask anyone for any help or advise


----------



## dgbehrends

*thanks for the info*

I think you did a decent job of describing CPV and how the Big Box stores try to lower their costs for their "targeted consumer". I have a family member in HD management. I'll try to get a hold him later today and get a second opinion. Thanks again.


----------



## Docfletcher

If you go online, look at any tool company catalog, get the model # for any given tool... Then shop for that tool at any Hd, Lowes or other store you chose and if the model # is a match to the model in the catalog it is exactly the same tool... With one caveat, sometimes the tool company will decide to improve the product by using a different gear material (or whatever). So old stock will not be like the new stock. No matter though, because all future tools going to all stores will have that change.

When I wanted to buy GAF roof shingles I was told not to get them from HD, because they were substandard, or factory seconds. Further more roofing shingle manufacturers shipped the best quality stuff to the roofing supply stores.

When I called GAF they staunchly denied the alligation. That the very premise was absurd. Furthermore, they do not sell factory seconds to anyone. That there was no such thing as GAF factory seconds.

I think it is a fair statement "buyer beware" is as true today as ever. It is up to us to use due diligence to be reasonably sure we are indeed getting what we pay for. That the products, or services will meet our expectations.

Frankly, you would have a very hard time indeed convincing me that TREC decking is different product store to store. Model/version specific.


Download Mold Technical Bulletin


----------



## dgbehrends

In my previous post I double quoted "targeted consumer". I did this because what the big box stores are doing for some (definitely NOT ALL) of there products, is de-specing. They don't feel the "targeted consumer" will notice or will need the product to be industrial strength. This is the essence of CPV (customer perceived value). In most cases the customer gets a product that costs less and satisfies their needs. Like the previous poster said, it is definitely buyer beware, because the big box stores are not going to say their product is de-speced to reduce cost. Comparing model numbers is one good way to see the differences, and then the customer needs to decide the application for the product.


----------



## Docfletcher

Dgbehrends post brings to mind something we all can relate to...

Consider Sears, many Kenmore products are made for Sears by Whirlpool, for branding under the Kenmore name. Are Kenmore products a lessor product? Since they are often made to Sears specifications they might be better... Or not. 

I have a Kitchenaid front loader washer and dryer pair. Whirlpool makes them both. Which is higher quality? Why is the Kitchaid priced so much higher?
I don't know, except to say they are the same on the inside. At the time the Kitchenaid had a higher spin speed, and a cast steel door hinge instead of the stamped steel hinge on the whirlpool. Oh yeah, the dryer has a light. Both came with a 2 year warranty instead of 1 year with the Whirlpool.


----------



## slickshift

Docfletcher said:


> Frankly, you would have a very hard time indeed convincing me that TREC decking is different product store to store. Model/version specific.


Keeping in mind that there are many different models/lines of Trex, the Trex I bought from Ring's End Lumber and 84 Lumber were of _considerably_ better quality then the Trex I bought from Home Depot (which HD personel claimed was the same product as the others)


----------



## Docfletcher

I'd like to read what TREX has to say about that. If it is as you believe and they tell you otherwise, as in a cover up...Well then, that would be rotten.


----------



## dgbehrends

slickshift said:


> Home Depot Mngmt and Home Depot suppliers are my source





slickshift said:


> (which HD personel claimed was the same product as the others)


Now I'm a little confused. You say that HD Mngmt says that the product is de-spec'd but then say HD personel claim it isn't. I'm guessing a product like Trex may vary quite a bit depending on the manufacturing location and the source of recycled materials. I would also guess that color might be the biggest variance. 

I haven't been able to get a second opinion on despec'ing yet from a reliable source, so I can't refute your claim. However I have to question it a little based on your posts.

p.s. Grats on your 2000 post...........


----------



## Retired Guy

I'm about to replace the decking on my 5 x 12 deck. I was planning on using "Trex" decking , but after reading so many customer horror stories, I'm going to use some other material. I also heard that Trex gets hot in the sun and isn't comfortable to walk on in bare feet. Anyone else discover the problem with the deck temperature? I'm glad I saw this site before I bought Trex. Thanks to all who posted your comments.


----------



## slickshift

dgbehrends said:


> You say that HD Mngmt says that the product is de-spec'd but then say HD personel claim it isn't.


Correct
The sales associates usually have very little specific first hand knowledge, and usually are merely saying what their bosses or co-workers told them to say (or, unfortunately, making stuff up)
Although I occasionally run into one that knows what they are talking about, most are merely repeating the "You Can Say That...." responses or things they heard on the floor or in the breakroom

I should have said "former HD management"
...though there was one I talked to who was a manager at the time, he would also be "former" at this time

It is unlikely you will get someone just above sales associate to admit this (if they even know or care)

Again, this is not really a secret
CPV is in many a business plan
A little footwork, good questions, and careful inspection of products
It's just that they are not going to tout the fact that they carry de-spec'd items

If I hadn't has personal first hand knowledge of this particular product being de-spec'd, and it was merely my opinion that it could be, I would have said so
This is one of the many products I do have personal experience with (and/or confirmation from the supplier)

That doesn't mean the product is not worth it, it just means keep your eyes wide open about th quality


----------



## NothingsLevel

dgbehrends said:


> I think you did a decent job of describing CPV and how the Big Box stores try to lower their costs for their "targeted consumer". I have a family member in HD management. I'll try to get a hold him later today and get a second opinion. Thanks again.


You mean a first first opinion.

slickshift's "examples" fail to back up his assertion that HD actually sells a *de-spec'd Trex product*. They're just examples of ways HD may cut consumer prices *in general*


----------



## dgbehrends

Retired Guy said:


> I'm about to replace the decking on my 5 x 12 deck. I was planning on using "Trex" decking , but after reading so many customer horror stories, I'm going to use some other material. I also heard that Trex gets hot in the sun and isn't comfortable to walk on in bare feet. Anyone else discover the problem with the deck temperature? I'm glad I saw this site before I bought Trex. Thanks to all who posted your comments.


I've been discussing Trex with some Deck Builders in my area and they said the dark colors of Trex do get really hot in the sun. Not much different than a dark stain on a wood deck. None of the contractors mentioned anything about the, mildew/mold,scratching, or other problems customers have had with Trex. In doing my research Trex is not the only composite with these problems. I'd say most composites, made of a wood and plastic mix will have these problems. I know of two people in my area that are having to bleach their Trex deck to get rid of Mold spots and from what I've read the spots will be back soon. 

I was all set to have my deck built with Trex and after reading all of the potential problems with it and weighing the high cost, I have decided to put my deck building on hold. 

I think the environment in which the deck exists and how it was installed are the major factors in determining whether it will develop mold. 

I'm looking into other decking products like Quadra and Azek which are not composites but rather vinyl. Although this type of decking does not suffer from the flaws a composite does, its appearance isn't as appealing as say a Trex composite. Trade offs...........


----------



## slickshift

NothingsLevel said:


> You mean a first first opinion.
> 
> slickshift's "examples" fail to back up his assertion that HD actually sells a *de-spec'd Trex product*. They're just examples of ways HD may cut consumer prices *in general*


My assertion that the Trex at HD is inferior to the Trex sold at the lumberyard is based on purchases and inspection of the products as mentioned in the post below
It was rather obvious...extremely obvious



slickshift said:


> Keeping in mind that there are many different models/lines of Trex, the Trex I bought from Ring's End Lumber and 84 Lumber were of _considerably_ better quality then the Trex I bought from Home Depot (which HD personel claimed was the same product as the others)


I suppose HD could have different suppliers/products in different areas, or could have since changed products, or now Trex offers the de-spec'd Trex to lumberyards now...all that is certainly possible
But until I, or someone else, makes the purchases/inspections and proves it to be a regional thing, or no longer the case (whichever case), I'm sticking to it

Although I might mention HD depecs in general, as a caveat emptor when purchasing there, I would not mention specifics ("the Trex at HD is de-spec'd") unless I know for sure


----------



## Patricia Folsom

*Trek Decking*

We purchased our Trex decking from a lumberyard, paid top dollar, hired a first rate Contractor experienced in installing Trek decking......and had the decking and railing system fail after three years. It is splintering, rotting, and flaking..................in just a short three years. And, what is Trek willing to do about it...........nothing!

Considering how the public thinks that Trek is a good company to deal with and their product can be reliable..................it is time that people wake up and realize how badly they have been scammed.

And, it does not matter where you buy it ....... a reputable lumberyard, Lowe's, or Home Depot.......Trek knows they have had grave problems in their  manufacturing plants and still deny their responsibility for the failure of many customers decks and railing.

Think twice.....before you spend your hard earned money on an inferior product such as Trek decking.

And, if the public is speaking up, they certainly should in order to save any other person from throwing their money down the drain.


----------



## dgbehrends

Patricia Folsom said:


> We purchased our Trex decking from ..........


I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with Trex. From my research not everyone has bad luck with Trex, but I have encountered many that do. And if you pay top dollar for a product then there should be no chance of problems as you describe. Most composites have had some sort of issues over the years (there may be a few that haven't but I'm not aware of them). This is why I decided to go with a complete plastic/vinyl product. It has some draw backs, like more expansion/contraction, potential for squeaky boards, but I think this far outweighs the potential problems with composities. I posted info about my recent deck build on another forum. Check it out if you are looking for an alternative to composites. I will have pictures posted in a day or two. [Edit] removed link [/Edit].


----------



## dgbehrends

I removed the link to the other forum because after thinking about it, its probably against the rules. Speaking of rules I should probably read them one of these days.  If you would like a link to that post send me a PM.


----------



## Patricia Folsom

My problem was not mold but splintering, splitting, cracking, and rot and faulty material. Trex, in their brochures, states you will not have any of the above and they guarantee this for 25 years. At the same time, they know their manufacturing plant in Nevada produced for some period of time, faulty material. Did they notify the retailers of this problem? No! Did they notify the purchasers of this faulty material? No! Do you think they care? No!

I strongly recommend anyone who values their sizeable investment in a Trex constructed deck to think twice. Many, many of us have had a miserable experience.
And, those of us who have had the 'back hand' of Trex, have a responsibility to pass on this knowledge to the unsuspecting public. And, I would think a honest and respectable contractor would pass on this knowledge to their customers. 

You might also consider that Trex gives large marketing dollars to Home Depot and Lowe's to continue promoting and selling Trex. Buyer Beware!


----------



## GAD

*Mold spots*

I happened onto this site when I googled "trex decking and mold". My husband installed $10,000 worth of Trex decking last summer and about two weeks ago it all of a sudden had black spots all over it. The black spots were much worse closer to the house and none have appeared on the second deck around the pool. This makes me believe that the spots are mold because the deck nearest the house gets more shade. We do not have trees or bushes around the deck and the second deck off the pool does not have any spots on it. I was in the process of sending an email to Trex when I read all of these comments. Apparently that will not do any good. I read on one of the postings that a class action suit of four homeowners was settled out of court so my question is why not start another one. 

Has anyone attempted to get their homeowners insurance involved? I am not sure it would be covered but I was just wondering.

Whether you bought the product from Home Depot (which we did) or a Lumber yard it shouldn't matter. I have not read where Trex states the possibility of mold. This product is not cheap and many of us have spent thousands of dollars. Has any one thought about going after Trex for a settlement? This is something new to me so I am not sure how to start something but I am certainly willing to help.


----------



## WILLIAML

That may be all good, but I have two 40x10 foot decks that are failing because of the bad bonding agent thay used. It starts with spotting because it becomes porous and then breaks down. They came out to look at my decks that all came from the same batch, and offered to give me a check for some of the back deck (no labor), because the front is covered more and had not broken enough yet. WHAT A STAND UP COMPANY


----------



## dgbehrends

My deck is complete, check out my pro's and con's listed on the page I created for it
http://decksummer08.shutterfly.com/


----------



## chalk_hill

While I agree that Big-box discounters may have some "de-spec" products made for them (notably appliances), as long as the warranty falls on the manufacturer I have my doubts that such a method would apply to composite decking material. Trex is replacing hundreds of decks (labor + materials) at their expense. Since they pay for removal, disposal, new material and all labor it doesn't take a genius to figure than its not cost effective to sell an inferior product to a high-volume discounter.

It is my understanding that currently manufactured Trex contains a mildewcide to reduce the possibility of mold penetrating the natural fiber portions of the composite. For those that have the problem, I understand that pressure washing makes it worse since it forces moisture even deeper into the core of the product, perhaps making a surface problem a structural one.

Many composite deck manufacturers have had their own defects. Because Trex has about 65% of the composuite deck market, its reasonable that they have more problems too. Every material has it pros and cons.


----------



## chalk_hill

Retired Guy said:


> I also heard that Trex gets hot in the sun and isn't comfortable to walk on in bare feet. Anyone else discover the problem with the deck temperature?


Newsflash - anything that lays out in the sun will get hot! :whistling2: Its pretty much a function of density and solar exposure. 

Composites are more dense and less reflective so they do tend to soak up the heat. That said, I put down redwood decks in LA that were too hot for bare feet in mid-summer. Especially if they had oiled / stained surfaces.


----------



## GBBari

*Vinyl decking pros and cons*



dgbehrends said:


> My deck is complete, check out my pro's and con's listed on the page I created for it
> http://decksummer08.shutterfly.com/


I went to your website and saw the pictures of your deck. Very nice. It's the look I want for my deck. I was about to buy gray Trex to replace 12 year old weathered/splintered wood on my 29x14 deck until I read this forum thread; now I am delaying a week or two to do more research.

I have two questions.
1. The instructions for the product you used (I went to their website and downloaded the pdf file of the installation instructions) detailed stair riser and tread installtion and did not call for wood risers/treads, only the stringers. I noticed you used wood risers/treads and was wondering why.
2. You stated in your "pros" paragraph that the product won't mold (among other things). I read their warranty and they only claim that the product won't lose it's structural integrity due to mold, they never say it won't develop mold itself. What did I miss?

GB


----------



## chalk_hill

GBBari said:


> Vinyl decking pros and cons


I advise you to carefully investigate the pros and cons of high vinyl content decking to make sure it fits your needs, climate and design criteria. Make sure you fully investigate the maintenance requirements too ...


----------



## dgbehrends

GBBari said:


> I went to your website and saw the pictures of your deck. Very nice. It's the look I want for my deck. I was about to buy gray Trex to replace 12 year old weathered/splintered wood on my 29x14 deck until I read this forum thread; now I am delaying a week or two to do more research.
> 
> I have two questions.
> 1. The instructions for the product you used (I went to their website and downloaded the pdf file of the installation instructions) detailed stair riser and tread installtion and did not call for wood risers/treads, only the stringers. I noticed you used wood risers/treads and was wondering why.
> 2. You stated in your "pros" paragraph that the product won't mold (among other things). I read their warranty and they only claim that the product won't lose it's structural integrity due to mold, they never say it won't develop mold itself. What did I miss?
> 
> GB


My comments for Q1
I used their product and followed their instructions for my stair treads and risers. Only the stringers/frame is wood. What I complained about in my cons section was that they don't have a good solution for covering up/trimming the stringers. You can see in my pictures that the way I did it is extremely time consuming. While the guys I hired were working on the frame, deck boards, and railing, I actually did a lot of the cutting and installation of the stair trim. If you decide to go with this product I would put a 2x12 piece to cover up the stringers. Quadra doesn't make it, so it would have to be a composite or vinyl board. Otherwise you are looking at the same tedious trim work that I have, depending on how many steps you have.

and Q2
You are correct. The makers of Quadra are being very careful in their warranty. The product itself will not feed mold/mildew. And that is what I was referring to in my statement it won't mold/mildew. To be more precise though, any product can develop surface mold/mildew. All mold/mildew needs is a food source and a moisture source. Shower curtains are plastic just like the Quadra material and they can develop mold/mildew. The difference between composites and plastic/PVC/vinyl is that the mold will not feed off of the deck board itself. Mold/mildew can be easily cleaned off of the quadra material, because it is only on the surface feeding off of dirt/leaves/food or whatever. Spraying down a deck to get rid of dirt is easy, keeping it dry during a stretch of wet weather is hard. 

Composites are usually made up of a combination of plastic and wood flour. It's the wood flour that mold/mildew feed on. To their credit though, many composites now come with a mold/mildew inhibitor built in, so "in theory" mold/mildew feeding off the deck board should be a non-issue. For the money spent on a non-wood deck I didn't want to find out.

Another comment about my deck that I will eventually post on my website is that when I was removing the deck furniture in roughly 30 degree weather I noticed a lot of squeaking in the boards. This is because the boards are not actually screwed into the joists. When the temperature is warm the plastic expands and holds everything together tight, when the temps are cold then things are a little looser and the squeaks result. We used our deck about a month before it got to cold and during the cool evenings we didn't notice much squeaking. It was only when the temperature really dropped to the point where we wouldn't be using the deck anyway. The plastic trim will expand and contract as well, meaning gaps will open up in cool weather. If what I am saying turns you off from the product then I would consider something like Correct Deck CX. My deck builder showed that to me before starting on my deck. Had I budgeted for more money I might have selected that product. As it turned out I am happy with my deck so far.


----------



## dgbehrends

chalk_hill said:


> Newsflash - anything that lays out in the sun will get hot! :whistling2: Its pretty much a function of density and solar exposure.
> 
> Composites are more dense and less reflective so they do tend to soak up the heat. That said, I put down redwood decks in LA that were too hot for bare feet in mid-summer. Especially if they had oiled / stained surfaces.


Having a hollow board helps dissipate the heat, meaning the color of the board does not matter (as much). Many composites come in hollow variety, however some people don't like hollow boards because its less like solid wood.


----------



## chalk_hill

dgbehrends said:


> Many composites come in hollow variety, however some people don't like hollow boards because its less like solid wood.


 Its a way for manufacturers to reduce cost and shipping weight (less product = cheaper planks) but mostly my objection to it is the design limitations. 

You can't leave board ends exposed without seriously altering the appearance, layout is critical since you can't use ripped planks, irregular shaped decks are problematic, no routing of edges etc - the product dictates the design instead of the other way around. 

Running fascia all the way flush with the decking makes curves and steps problematic (as you discovered) - even more so when the manufacturer doesn't having matching trim material. It also makes it harder to clear water all the way off the deck and is a debris catcher.


----------



## dgbehrends

chalk_hill said:


> Its a way for manufacturers to reduce cost and shipping weight (less product = cheaper planks) but mostly my objection to it is the design limitations.
> 
> You can't leave board ends exposed without seriously altering the appearance, layout is critical since you can't use ripped planks, irregular shaped decks are problematic, no routing of edges etc - the product dictates the design instead of the other way around.
> 
> Running fascia all the way flush with the decking makes curves and steps problematic (as you discovered) - even more so when the manufacturer doesn't having matching trim material. It also makes it harder to clear water all the way off the deck and is a debris catcher.


I can't disagree with any of the points you bring up. I think from your points that a deck builder would prefer something solid to work with. From a deck user standpoint, being able to walk barefoot on my deck after its been baking in the hot sun is a nice feature. It seems like there's always a tradeoff.


----------



## chalk_hill

dgbehrends said:


> It seems like there's always a tradeoff.


 That is the take home message here. There are many tradeoffs and each should be evaluated to choose the product that bet fits your needs. http://www.diychatroom.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## terrib

*TREX ickickick*

we have had the same bad luck with TREX only our lumber yard reimbursed us and now our deck looks very nice....i would love to tell that attorney my story!


----------



## wisbass

*So what is the best decking material?*

I have used trex from a lumber yard and have had some of the same mold and fading problems. I have seen cedar decks that end up being stained with a pigment stain because oth er sealers will not hold up more than 2 years. So what is the answer. I have my deck frame built but do not what to buy for decking. Frame is built 12" on center as per trex.


----------



## [email protected]

LL1 said:


> The Trex decking molds terribly. Attached is e-mail I sent to Trex.
> 
> Dear Sir or Madame:
> 
> Attached are 2 pictures of our Trex decking that we had built in June, 2005. We spent over $4000 on materials, plus the cost of the labor to build our Trex decking, so that we would have "the finest product around". We were led to believe that the product would be maintenance free. We are extremely disenchanted with your product. We will be happy to share these pictures with all of the potential Trex customers of Home Depot and Lowe's.
> 
> In April, 2007, we spent approximately $40 on products sold by Home Depot that you recommended to clean the Trex decking. We spent several hours and cleaned up the deck. The deck looked great for 2-3 weeks. Now you can see the pictures that I took this morning, 7/13/07. Just 3 months later, you can see how horrible this deck looks.
> 
> We just wish we would have saved all kinds of money and built a regular treated cedar deck--it certainly would not have looked nearly as despicable as the Trex decking with the 25 year limited lifetime warranty.
> 
> I have 2 requests for the Trex company:
> 
> 1) Please replace our deck, at no cost to us for materials and labor, with a product that does not look despicable like the Trex decking.
> 
> 2) Please forward this e-mail to all officers, including the CEO, as well as the Board of Directors of the Trex company. The officers and the Board of Directors need to know the inferior quality of their product.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Their response was basically "too bad". We strongly recommend that you do not buy Trex.


 

Trex has many lawsuits against them presently. there are new products that won't rot and fade so badly.


----------



## GBBari

[email protected] said:


> .... there are new products that won't rot and fade so badly.


Sounds good. Can you be specific - what brands / product lines, and cite your sources as to the new products' resistance to color fade and rot?
Thanks
GB


----------



## Scuba_Dave

With all the bad news about Trex & other composite decking I opted to stick with PT. I also oversized my beams & put the joists 12" OC instead of 16 OC. It's only a 8' wraparound deck that borders my sunroom & hot tub. Fo rmy money I'll stick with PT & stain it the color I want. I did go with the hiden fasteners - this gives a nice lean look to the deck. Maybe someday down the road after I finish all the projects & get them paid off I'll resurface with cedar....maybe not

As far as "de-spec'd" stuff that goes to A LOT of different things. I worked in retail & we had a L'Eggs display, right next to it was the "store brand" display. They were bothe the same display. The product lines BOTH came from L'Eggs. The store brand was a lower qualit7 & less $$












I also went & took someone's PT pool deck apart & rebuilt it & added on out behind my pool. I built a picnic table to go on the deck. It was inplace for 10+ years & will probably last me another 10-20 years


----------



## curapa

GBBari said:


> Sounds good. Can you be specific - what brands / product lines, and cite your sources as to the new products' resistance to color fade and rot?
> Thanks
> GB


 
Most composites will fade, PVC is the best choice if you do not want stains or fading.

Pressure treated is the most cost effective but requires the most maintenace. PT is a fine choice if you keep up with the maintenace. Shrinking and splintering are the biggest concerns I have with a PT deck.


----------



## chalk_hill

There is a somewhat *informed *discussion here.


----------



## [email protected]

GBBari said:


> Sounds good. Can you be specific - what brands / product lines, and cite your sources as to the new products' resistance to color fade and rot?
> Thanks
> GB


 
Evergrain, Timbertech are a couple makers I've had good lasting results with. Trex also has a newer product that's better than the earlier attempts, but still, Trex is an LLP firm. Only to avoid total liability for the partners. That tells me something, in the times we live in, and the rhealm of legalities. There's a reason to go "LLP", and it's not good for consumers.

The more plastic in the product, the better the wear/fade/rot resistance, but more fake looking too. High fiberglass content is not any assurance worth the price, as fiberglass fades and oxidizes more than some others w/out the glass. I am anxiously awaiting consumer reports mag to come out this month. They looked into most of the products. Generally, if you can find a product that architects specify for use in high end construction, it's typicaly th better high end stuff. I've called a couple architec/engineers to see what their latest opinions are. 

There a a few wood products that do well too. Merbeau wood is high in oil content, naturally rot resistant, termites hate it, and it's beautiful too. Many homes in the tropics are made with it. It requires no surface sealer or finishing. 

I'll post more when I can find actual lab specs for content ratios. Many have actual wood fiber in them, and that's not always bad either. It helps stabilize additives. Still, the products that are pressure molded w/higher plastic content is, so far, the better product.


----------



## chalk_hill

[email protected] said:


> Evergrain, Timbertech are a couple makers I've had good lasting results with. Trex also has a newer product that's better than the earlier attempts, but still, Trex is an LLP firm. Only to avoid total liability for the partners. That tells me something, in the times we live in, and the rhealm of legalities. There's a reason to go "LLP", and it's not good for consumers.


 This is such an oversimplification it begs rebuttal. Many other early generation decking companies simply went out of business, only to re-emerge with the same players and pretty new names. I personally had product issues with early generation Timbertech where they just left customers holding the bag. 




> Generally, if you can find a product that architects specify for use in high end construction, it's typicaly th better high end stuff.


 Architects sure specified a lot of Trex ... :whistling2:


----------



## Myrna

*Trex decking mold issues*

I live in Calgary, Canada and I have a 3 level, 750 sq ft Trex Origins Winchester Grey deck which was built by an authorized Trex contractor, and is approximately 5 yrs old. The decking was purchased from a local lumberyard. The deck is built approx 24" & 12" high going with the grade with approx 3" of gravel as the base I also had the yard graded for run off. The contractor used 12" joist span, the proper installation guidelines and buglehead screws. There is also tress, shurbs and plants around the deck and has many plant pots on it all summer. The decking has faded to a grey which Trex said it would, which works for me because the grey goes with the color of the buildings. It cleans up easy, looks great, low maintenance (I just wash it off with the water hose), no splinters, no painting, sure it gets a little hot in the sun (wear flip flops) but so does a stained pressure treated. I LOVE IT!! NO COMPLAINTS. NO MOLD. It is really unfortunate people have had an issue with Trex, I hope Trex can sort it out for you people and not damage the reputation of the product. Sorry but I think alot of the issues come from improper installation/drainage by the do it yourselfers.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

If you read thru this thread its not improper installation
Its material that simply fell apart - defective product


----------



## paddle rose

We have had trex decking since 1998-and very excited the first year and then all hell broke loose. We had spotting, mold, silver particles popping out. Our deck is about 15" x 30" -pretty big right? I did get a hold of a rep and he came out and personnaly sprayed what smelled like bleach but said it was specal product to help with trex decking-long story short-our deck looks like crap...it is now light gray (after power washing yesterday) but nice big black dots gallore. Mold is gone or rather it is a dfferent color now. I have read that their is a class action suit-anyone know about this? I am interested in getting my 15k back some how!!

If you know anything about the class action suit -can you forward and I will do the same. It is not right. We invested alot for this deck-because it was guaranteed for life


----------



## paddle rose

We have had trex decking since 1998-and very excited the first year and then all hell broke loose. We had spotting, mold, silver particles popping out. Our deck is about 15" x 30" -pretty big right? I did get a hold of a rep and he came out and personnaly sprayed what smelled like bleach but said it was specal product to help with trex decking-long story short-our deck looks like crap...it is now light gray (after power washing yesterday) but nice big black dots gallore. Mold is gone or rather it is a dfferent color now. I have read that their is a class action suit-anyone know about this? I am interested in getting my 15k back some how!!


----------



## lns2119

Disagree. I found this forum quite helpful! I found out how TREX responds to consumer complaints. 
Our deck was professionally installed. Products were not purchased at Lowes or Home Depot. Our deck gets direct sunlight for atleast 6 hrs/day and is surrounded by little vegetation. When confronted with our pictures and concerns, TREX suggested using bleach which in their warranty stipulates that you can't use bleach. They have created a product that can not be properly maintained w/o voiding their warranty....therefore defective!


----------



## lns2119

Did you ever find out if there is a class action suit with TREX


----------



## thomasjmarino

Like the EverGrain.
Been using alot of TimberTech. Mostly for price. Does fade slightly, but haven't had any other issues.
Thinking about trying the Portico. Anybody have opinion on this?


----------



## Linda Hamilton

I am really confused and rather scared to say the least. I was considering used Trex for my decking, in fact my contractor has already installed all the frame work and it will be ready for the completion next wk. I have been reading all the comments and bad reports about Trex (only a few good) Has the product improved over the last 2 years???? I have heard of the newer Transends with hidden fasters that claims to be more mold and fade resistent?? I would really appreciate any comments as I really can not afford to make a mistake with this decking. I am investing money that I am sure that I can never replace. HELP and THANKS FOR ANY FAST REPLYS. MS. CASTELVECCHI


----------



## kwikfishron

Welcome to the forum castelvecchi.

You may want to put your project on hold and do some more research. At the bottom of this page there’s a link to the contractor forum, go to the carpentry/decks section of the site and use the search feature. There are many good discussions on decking materials over there.

Keep in mind if you have been sold on composite decking with the hopes of “maintenance free” there really no such thing.


----------



## dgbehrends

I had a product called Quadra installed on my deck. And it truly has been maintenance free unless you consider washing it down once or twice a year maintenance. I posted a blog on my deck project here if you want to read about it. 
http://decksummer08.shutterfly.com/
Unfortunately I can't recommend the product because it is no longer manufactured do to lack of demand. If you are looking for product recommendations, our neighbors just had a deck built like ours, but instead of quadra they used Correct Deck CX and it looks like a very nice product. I decided to avoid Trex after reading the forums for hours and hours and hours and hearing from people that I know in town which have had problems. Good Luck!


----------

